# Owl in Nest



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2014)

These are pictures I took yesterday of an owl in her nest, I couldn't see her babies because it was up too high on the tree.  I understand it is a Great Horned Owl.


----------



## Raven (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks SeaBreeze for the great nature pictures.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice one Cyril NICE one


----------



## Pam (Apr 26, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 26, 2014)

Stunning.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool.  I hear the hoot owls around at night and sometimes a big ol' thing will swoop down across the front of the car while I'm driving home at midnight.  That would be an owl wouldn't it and not a vampire...???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2015)

I wonder if this was a Snowy Owl, they look very similar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2015)

Very nice SB!


----------



## AprilT (Aug 20, 2015)

Lovely, what a good looking creature.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2015)

Beautiful eyes, and amazing wings! :yes:


----------

